# New Beekeeper in Nova Scotia, Canada



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Kavius, Welcome to the greatest hobby on earth and there are a few on here that make it their living which is a great resource for info.


----------



## isensiman (May 18, 2010)

Welcome Kavius,this is the PLACE to BE if ur into BEE.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome K!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

Welcome K, we have some nice guys from NS Can that post here, they have some great blogs on the net as-well. Good luck with your new girlfriends!


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 13, 2012)

I just started this year, and I'm from Nova Scotia! Where abouts are you located?


----------



## Kavius (May 23, 2012)

I just moved to the Annapolis Royal area from Calgary.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------

